# Newbie



## risingcarlo (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi everyone, my name is Carlo and I'm yet another new member. My girlfriend and I unfortunately just lost our cat a few months back; now we're in the market for a new one, though, so I wanted to sign up and start networking, get me back in the cat mood. Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Carlo!

So sorry about your cat.  

This place will give you kitty fever in no time!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Carlo! Sorry to hear about your kitty  You've come to the right place to get you back in the cat mood though :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Carlo!  So sorry about your loss  . When you get your new kitty please post pictures. :wink:


----------

